# Bonfire night!



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey!

Do they celebrate Bonfire night here (very doubtful i know!) If so, does anyone know of any fireworks displays?

x


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, The royal Merdian (too late to spell correctly) had one. I called and was told it was fully booked at 2pm. Maybe we should be more organised next year I would have loved to go.............................!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Had to smile when I read this post.
I recall years ago flying over France and wondering why I couldn't see bonfires lol


----------

